# USB Login Form



## mars (Aug 21, 2011)

HI!

Can someone help me regarding my USB and a Java program. So I have created a Jar file where there is a login form. I have my USB that is partitioned in two. What I want to happen is before I open one of the partitions, my Login form will run. For example my usb has a Drive Z and a Drive Y, if I double click drive Y, my login form will appear. If password is not correct, then it will not be opened.

Please help. Thanks! 

Regards,
Mars


----------



## Kreij (Aug 21, 2011)

What you are trying to accomplish is not a simple task. You would need to secure the partition from any access method (ie. Windows Explorer, Command prompt, MyComputer, etc.)

You could encrypt the infromation on the USB drive and then place an executable on the drive that autoruns when you plug in the drive. It would have to do something like decrypt the data into a virtual drive and then encrypt it back when changes were made to the information in the virtual drive (adding, deleting, editing, etc.)

Unless you are really wanting to code it yourself, I would look into something like USB Secure or some other program available on the webz.
The full version is $30, but if you make less that $20,000 a year you can contact them and they will give you a discount of some kind.


----------

